# New lathe EIP!



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi,

This is going to be my thread about buying a new lathe - Excitement in Progress!

I've learnt 3 important things about this forum:

1. We like buying stuff!

2. We like telling others we like buying stuff!

3. We like telling others we like buying stuff - with pix!!!

So, I should be in a financial position by the end of this week to purchase my frist, brand new lathe. I've asked advice in the past, done lots of research etc. and finally narrowed out down to the JET JWL-1442:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-jwl-1442-woodturning-lathe-prod19826/

Will be purchasing from Axi and hope to have it in 2 to 4 weeks from order.

For those of you interested in this sort of thing I'll upadte this thread as and when things develop.

P.S. So excited I feel like a child again, hope you take the post as a sharing of enthusiasm for turning and not a gloat!!!


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2010)

For Gawd sake someone throw him a safety line before he breaks his neck down the slope. :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Sep 2010)

CHJ":3o62mde1 said:


> For Gawd sake someone throw him a safety line before he breaks his neck down the slope. :lol:


Too late Chas, I think he's accelerating faster than us. 

I think that that is the lathe that Richard Finley had or has, Both I and George (Cornucopia) have the Jet min and they are pretty solid lathes IMHO. Sooner have one in that price bracket than the other chaiwanese clones on the market.

Pete


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

I'll have my safety rope attached to my lathe so even if I do fall down the slope I can always climb back up to my baby! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SVB (20 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":2rgwzzto said:


> I'll have my safety rope attached to my lathe so even if I do fall down the slope I can always climb back up to my baby! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Well I just hope the lathe doesn't tip over else there will really be no stopping you!!! :shock:


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Lol, on second thoughts I better unhook myself, at 23stone I'd need at least a Oneway me thinks! :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Pete,

Richard does have this lathe, I have already spoken with him re: advice etc. and he has been most helpful.

If I can produce a fraction of his output with the same skill then I'll be a happy man.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Sep 2010)

You have every right to be all excited Lee :lol: 
I will look forward to seeing the post progress,and see what wonders will be coming off the new lathe.


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Paul,

I figure that this will probably be my 1st and last serious lathe purchase so I wanted to get what I consider the best for my money.

I really like the solid nature of this lathe and it fits my requirements in all other aspects. You can always go bigger and better but I feel for me that this purchase is my biggest and best!

I'll definately keep the thread updated as I go becuase I think it will be exciting for others as well as myself, oh, and the chances are you'll all get a really good laugh at me trying to put it together by myself!

Think I'll be ok and I'll be sure and have me rigger boots on for the setup.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## mikec (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee,

Enjoy        

Will watch and share your excitement.

Regards,

Mikec


----------



## Paul.J (20 Sep 2010)

*Skeetoids wrote*


> I figure that this will probably be my 1st and last serious lathe purchase so I wanted to get what I consider the best for my money.


I thougt that Lee with one of my lathes,no names but some of you know,and i was really disappointed when i tried to do what i wanted on it.I spent more time waiting for parts to be returned and me fiddling with it than i did turning on it.  
Luckily i got a full refund and i had no complaints with how i was dealt with.
But your choice looks to be a well proven one and i hope all goes well with it when you get it.


----------



## BMac (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee,

I have the 1442 and I'm delighted with it. In five years the only thing I did was replace the belt and I used a belt from a local 'belts & bearings' place. The difference in the belts was that my original Jet belt had 'teeth' and the replacement was a standard solid belt. I think I get better drive now and I was told that Jet are now sending solid belts as replacement parts so your lathe might already have one.

Health to enjoy your new lathe.

Brendan.


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the enthusiasm.

I have chosen to buy from Axminster so I'm hoping I don't have any faults/problems with my purchase. Also, from what I gather they seem to be very good on customer service.

BMac, Richard has the 1442 also and he told me in five years he's still yet to change a belt! Sounds like a solid, robust machine that can do that.

I'm also looking forward to simple things like moving the toolrest with one hand, not having it sticking etc. Better headstock control, movement, placement etc. Larger capacity, more power and generally wiping my drool off it on a regular basis! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## dannykaye (20 Sep 2010)

Have fun, I bought my new lathe in april and it makes a real difference


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Danny,

I certainly plan too.  

Like your Euler's Identity avatar btw!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Sep 2010)

Sound like a good buy - that was my other possible choice when i bought mine (axminster 1200), I went for mine for more power - 2hp rather than 1, but I miss the roatating head so i often worder if I made the wrong call.


----------



## gasmansteve (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Lee
I would once have advised trying to see what price you could get at the show coming up but judging by my efforts to buy at a show I got the grand total of sod all knocked off my new lathe. I`ve only had good dealings with Axminster BTW no complaints there. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## big soft moose (20 Sep 2010)

axminster will sometimes deal on price anyway if you go to richard or ian rather than the random serving people - particularly if youn are also buying other stuff like faceplates and chucks at the same time.

why not shoot richard (beer) a pm as hes a member here - if you dont ask you dont get, and if he says no myou'll be no worse off


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Softy,

Can't seem to find that user :?


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I have the Nova G3 chuck for my RP lathe, it's 3/4"x16tpi.

Can I buy a thread adaptor and get it to work with the JET which is 1"x8tpi ? (getting the 1"x8tpi to 3/4"x16tpi adaptor).

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":q613nlv1 said:


> Softy,
> 
> Can't seem to find that user :?



I think hes richard at axminster on here - unless hes only on TWH but i thought i'd seen him here. you can email him at [email protected] etc - ian is [email protected] etc


----------



## big soft moose (20 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":17v64hu3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Nova G3 chuck for my RP lathe, it's 3/4"x16tpi.
> 
> ...


yes £17 quid near as dammit from axminster 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sp ... prod20851/


----------



## skeetoids (20 Sep 2010)

Hi BSM,

I've mailed Richard, his id is [email protected] btw.

Let you know how I get on.

Cheers.


----------



## skeetoids (22 Sep 2010)

EIP Update:

E-mailed Richard at Axminster and he said he could do a 2.5% discount on the lathe and a possible deal on the thread adaptor. Works out at about £21, whilst not a vast discount does mean that I potentially get the thread adapter for free! Bonus in my book  Big thank you to BSM for promting the 'haggle'!

Anyway, I'm going to call Richard (he gave me his personal number) and place my order for the JET JWL-1442 lathe with a 1"x8tpi to 3 1/4"x16tpi adaptor. 

Expected delivery is going to be around the 2-4 week mark, which is beautiful becuase I've also got 2 weeks off work in the middle of October, which basically means plenty of play time!     

Will update soon when I have experienced the joy of placing my order.


----------



## Richard Findley (22 Sep 2010)

Good choice Lee. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

I max'd mine out the other week making a 24" table top of 2" thick Maple. A trick I've learned is that the slowest speed of 370rpm can be slightly reduced further by tying a bit of cord from the speed lever to the bed bars, holding the lever a little below the slowest notch. I found this helped get rid of the vibration I got from that large disc of wood spinning around!!

Probably not a recommended process but it worked!!

Best of luck with it. Don't forget the photos (and the assistant to help you assemble it!!)

Cheers

Richard


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

One thing Lee regarding your chuck adaptor, be aware that it will project your chuck a bit further out from the headstock, possibly loosing a bit of rigidity due to the increased overhang.


----------



## skeetoids (22 Sep 2010)

Hi Chaz,

I have thought of this but figured I'd spend a little on the adaptor first, give a good test and if it works, great, if not, I can always get another chuck. Probably go for the patriot this time though.

Richard, as soon as I get something to photograph I'll post it up, may actually go for a full production parody and post some pix of my happy mug once I've placed my order with Richard.

:lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (22 Sep 2010)

Lee,

I'd go for the Axminster chuck. I've only ever owned a K10 and 2 sets of jaws and it does everything I have asked it to do.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## skeetoids (22 Sep 2010)

Hi Richard,

If I find myself in a position of having to buy another chuck, which, TBH, I won't find too much of a hardship (more tools can only be a good thing, I'm beginning to like this slippery slope btw, may add some ice to increase the speed!!!) , then I'll treat my purchase decision more seriously.

So thanks for pointing out the Axi chuck, I'll take a look at all the options but it's always nice to get feedback from those who actually use them.

Cheers m8,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

I have an Axminster precision chuck and it's never given me a source of doubt.

Recently I acquired an old 125mm Chuck, and although it is not my chuck of choice against the Axminster the extra flexibility I get with the increased jaw travel, especially with something like cole jaws has put an Axminster 125mm Chuck body on my Xmas list which will allow me to use all my current jaws. Worth thinking about if bying new I suggest.


----------



## skeetoids (23 Sep 2010)

EIP Update:

    ORDER PLACED     

Hi Folks,

Just placed my order with Richard at Axminster, got a 2.5% doscount on the lathe and 5% off the adapter - woooo hoooo!!!

Expected delivery in around 2-4 weeks but I've yet to receive a call from there transport department to confirm.

Time to realx and be patient now until I wait - NOT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark sanger (23 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":3ez5peau said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> If I find myself in a position of having to buy another chuck, which, TBH, I won't find too much of a hardship (more tools can only be a good thing, I'm beginning to like this slippery slope btw, may add some ice to increase the speed!!!) , then I'll treat my purchase decision more seriously.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the pink fluffy handle grips. A must in the modern gucci world of turning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (23 Sep 2010)

*Mark Sanger wrote*


> Don't forget the pink fluffy handle grips. A must in the modern gucci world of turning.


Oooh,you are awful,but i like you :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (23 Sep 2010)

Mark,

I'm deeply offended, how do you expect me to coordinate pink, fluffy handles with my mauve chiffon turning smock, I mean honestly, have you no style!!!

L8R sweet cheeks (you to PJ :roll: ).


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":18o8lfje said:


> Mark,
> 
> I'm deeply offended, how do you expect me to coordinate pink, fluffy handles with my mauve chiffon turning smock, I mean honestly, have you no style!!!
> 
> L8R sweet cheeks (you to PJ :roll: ).



Picture!!!!this we have to see.


----------



## miles_hot (25 Sep 2010)

Bodrighy":15dywi5x said:


> skeetoids":15dywi5x said:
> 
> 
> > Mark,
> ...


Um no we don't! Some things are too horrible to see I think! 

Miles


----------



## skeetoids (2 Oct 2010)

EIP Update¦

Got my letter from Axminster and should be receiiving my new lathe soon.

To call w/c 11th October for clearer indication on delivery.

   GETTING MOIST NOW    

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (11 Oct 2010)

Hi,

EIP Update:

Contacted Axminster and my new lathe is due for delivery either late Wednesday 20th/early Thursday 21st!

Getting impatient now but it'll be here soon.

WOO-HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## chill (11 Oct 2010)

know exactly how you feel Lee, I had some lessons from Mark Sanger, and not only did he push me over and shove me very hard down the slope but also managed to find a near vertical drop to boot :lol: ,you`ve only got 10 more sleeps, the excitment is mounting.

Best Wishes
Chris (who has used up his xmas b\day allowance for the next 10 years  )


----------



## skeetoids (20 Oct 2010)

Look what arrived today:







It's going here:






1st box has the legs:






Rough position:






2nd box has everything else:






All pieces in and time for brew:






Attaching the legs:











Lathe in place and bed degreased:






Checking levels, pretty damn good I thought:











The lathe is now complete:






Everything sorted:






Point to point tolerance check:






One happy owner powering up:






Thanks to you guys my bank balance is now considerably lighter and I'm holding each and everyone of you responsible!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wood spoiler (20 Oct 2010)

Looking good (apart from the last picture). I couldn't see the pink fluffy handles???
I am a bit shocked by my wife - instead of suggesting I should install curtains she did enquire of the safety risk of flappy things near the lathe.
Enjoy
Look forward to seeing the output
Cheers 
Colin


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Oct 2010)

Skeet, that looks like a really good setup. Right infront of the window is the dogs danglies! It is exactly where mine is and has been for about 5 years now! The light is great! 

But one quick word of warning? If you have a lump of something that you are not sure of then open the window! Then if it does let go it will either go further into you workshop or out of the open window...

Just another observasion? DON'T tuck yer trousers in yer boots when you are turning or you will 'fill yer boots'! :shock: :shock:


----------



## BMac (20 Oct 2010)

Super job! I have the same lathe and I am delighted with it. When it comes time to change the belt take the numbers to your local Belt & Bearings place and get one there. I replaced the toothed belt with a solid belt and I think the drive is better. I was told Jet are sending solid belts as replacements now so, maybe, your belt is solid now.

Also, a tip from an engineer friend of mine. Rub the bed with engine oil (or 3in1 etc) once a month because cast iron absorbs oil and it will stop rust and keep things moving sweetly. I have found the oil does not accumulate dust on the bed (maybe if you slapped it on it would).

Health to enjoy your lathe.

Brendan.


----------



## skeetoids (20 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys, 

I had a lot of fun putting this together.

No pink fluffy handles, didn't want to give any of you old geezers a bad turn!!! :lol: 

The curtain to the left is well out of the way and the right hand curtain gets hung up when turning, so no real problems.

I keep my window open all the time when turning, nice fresh air and I like to hear the birds in the summer time.

Boots are fine btw, you can't tell from this picture but I did soil myself several times during set up, had to realease the excitement somehow!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (20 Oct 2010)

Brendan,

I'm very excited and should get a chance to have a go tomorrow.

Thanks for the 3in1 oil tip.

Not looked at the belt yet but I will and let you know.

One slight change is that the power button is now the two rubber covered buttons and not the red/yellow flip switch in most pictures.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Oct 2010)

How on earth can you get to this pitch at such an early hour and not try a tiny bit of spindle turning?

I wouldn't be able to? "Very quick bit of function checking dear, 'onest"!!

Look forward to hearing next instalment anyway. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Richard Findley (21 Oct 2010)

Hi Lee,

I remember when my lathe was that colour.... :lol: :lol: 

You enjoy it won't you!! Lots of pictures please!!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## loz (21 Oct 2010)

Im soooooooooooooo Jealous Lee !

Lets see some use !!!!


----------

